# Figured Walnut Jewelry box



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

I built this last Summer for my youngest daughter's birthday. It was a hit. The two interior trays come out but I didn't take pictures of this feature. Finish is Wipe-on poly.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks GREAT!!!!!! I've been wanting to make one of those for a while. I know this is a stupid question but what exactly is wipe on poly?,and is that how you apply it? Just wipe it on with a rag? I've got some small projects I just finished and I would like a way of putting a shine on them quickly. All the parts are small.

Donny


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

That is real nice!!! How did you make the rose on top? Great job!


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Figured walnut jewelry box*

Beautifull piece :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Finish*

"Wipe-on Poly" is polyurethane thinned dow to apply with a rag. Some call it wiping varnish. I've had excellent results with the Minwax brand, but there are a bunch of alternatives. I use old T-shirts to apply mine, let dry, rub down with grey scotch brite (synthetic steel wool), and re-coat. A half dozen coats will really put a nice durable shine on any piece. It goes on nice, it lays down smooth, and several thin layers really bring out a nice rubbed finish look with polyurathane durability. I like to apply paste wax and then buff to a high shine after several days of curing (after the last coat).

The rose knob is one of my hand carved signature details. I mostly use a Foredom die grinder and ruby carvers. I also do one with an acorn in the center. I checker the acorn's cap with gun stock checkering tools and carve oak leaves instead of the rose leaves. Here's one I did for my wife, some 20 years ago:


----------



## granimal (Jan 26, 2009)

That is one nice box. I like your choice of hinges.


----------



## tator234 (Nov 6, 2008)

great looking box i love walnut good job tator234:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some super work. Whoever gets one of those will be a happy camper. :yes:
Ken


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

I love the box, having made some boxes similar I know that their is a lot of work in such a project. I'm sure your daughter will treasure it her whole life.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Elegant jewelry box! I love it.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. Red


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you make or buy your ring holder cushion? If you made it how did you do it? I made one for my wifes jewelery box and used spongy foam and cut slices in it and wrapped it with velvet.


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

That is a real work of art! Love the rose. Good job matching the grain. Awesome job finishing You are a true craftsman.

God Bless;Mainzy


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice nice box. How did you do the bottom? I'm assuming that you used the same walnut on the bottom. Did you treat it like a raised panel to deal with wood movement?


----------

